# Συμβουλευτική Γονέων & Ανάπτυξη > Διαταραχή Ελλειματικής Προσοχής, Υπερκινητικότητα >  Διαφορετικοτητα.

## iwannaaa

Γεια σας παιδια.Ειμαι 17 χρονων και εχω υπαρξει καλη μαθητρια.Τωρα τελευταια ειμαι υπετευαισθητη,δεν μπορω να συγκεντροθω ,ενω παραλληλα δριαβαζω πολλη ποιηση και ταυτοχρονα γραφω ποιηματα .Και του χρονου δινω πανελληνιες και εχω αγχωθει γιατι δεν εχω τη δυναμη να διαβασω κι οταν μπαινω σε προγραμμα παλι το καταστρεφω εξαιτιας των διαταραχων της διαθεσης μου.Ολοι λενε να προγραμματιστω αλλα για μενα αυτο ειναι θανατος.Τι να κανω?

----------


## pavlosla

καλο κουραγιο.... δυσκολο το διαβασμα, εγω ειμαι δυσλεκτικος και μικρος ειμουν και υπερκινητικος....... αλλα και απο το πανεπηστημειο που εβγαλα δε καταφερα και κατι η ζωη εχει πολους δρομους.......

----------


## iwannaaa

Συμφωνω με αυτο που λες αλλα εγω εχω επενδυσει πολλα στο διαβασμα τοσα χρονια και τωρα νομιζω οτι θα τα καταστρεψω ολα.Φοβαμαι μηπως πασχω απο καποια διασπαση προσοχης.Αποσυγκεντρωνομα  και κουραζομαι πολυ ευκολα ρε γαμωτο.

----------


## Έρις

Ίσως να μην σε ικανοποιεί πλέον το γνωστικό αντικείμενο του σχολείου και να θέλεις να στρέψεις το ενδιαφέρον σου αλλού, όπως η ποίηση για παράδειγμα... Είναι η τελευταία σου χρονιά στο σχολείο, χρησιμοποίησε την ως όχημα για να φτάσεις κάπου που μπορεί να σου αρέσει περισσότερο και να σου ανοίξει νέους δρόμους. Γενικότερα η στάση σου, μου φαίνεται φυσιολογική, καθώς βρίσκεσαι στην εφηβία κατά την οποία δημιουργούνται τέτοιες σκέψεις αμφισβήτησης του κόσμου αλλά και του εαυτού.

----------


## pavlosla

> Συμφωνω με αυτο που λες αλλα εγω εχω επενδυσει πολλα στο διαβασμα τοσα χρονια και τωρα νομιζω οτι θα τα καταστρεψω ολα.Φοβαμαι μηπως πασχω απο καποια διασπαση προσοχης.Αποσυγκεντρωνομα  και κουραζομαι πολυ ευκολα ρε γαμωτο.


το διαβασμα ειναι επιπονη διαδικασια θελει πεισμα...... για τη διασπαση προσοχης δεν μπορεις να κανεις πολλα τη να παιρνεις φαρμακα σαν τους αμερικανους που δινουν αβερτα στους υπερκινητικους...

----------


## iwannaaa

Οχι φαρμακα ,ουτε λογος.Αμα ειναι να γινει χαλια η υγεια μας για ενα πανεπιστημιο τοτε δεν υπαρχει λογος.ετσι δεν ειναι?
Και ερις πραγματι εχω πειξει με το σχολειο και τις καταναγκαστικες βλακειες .ομως εχουμε κριση και πρεπει ο καθενας απο καπου να πιαστει .Να ενα ποιημα που εγραψα.πειτε μου σχολια .

Το εχω ονομασει αλλαγες.

Αναμνησεις παλαιες
Σταχτη γινονται κι αυτες 
Η εμμονη τους την προοδο εμποδιζουν 
Μπαινουν εμπρος και τη ροη της στιγματιζουν


Εμπειριες και τοπια 
Στηνουν φραγματα και γινονται λεια
Για τις αυριανες τις καταστασεις
Που ξενες παλι βυθιζονται στις αντιφασεις


Το υποκειμενο γυριζει το κεφαλι 
Το παρελθον σκαβοντας παλι
Προσπαθει να βρει το δρομο που θα πορευθει
Για να αποφυγει την καταστροφη

Κι ομως παροτι το παρελθον διδασκει
Στηνει παγιδες στο μυαλο
Που οδηγειται σε τελμα οδυνηρο
Καθως ο ανθρωπος τεινει να το εξωραιζει

Καθε νεα δυσκολια ετσι την αντιμετωπιζει
Σαν ενα μωρο μικρο
Που για πρωτη φορα αντικριζει τον κοσμο
Και μαθαινει να προσαρμοζεται σε αυτο


Δυσκολο πραγμα οι αλλαγες
Παιρνουν χρονο αλλοτε λιγο κι αλλοτε ολοκληρες εποχες
Μα η εκβαση ειναι γλυκια 
Για εκεινον που τολμα 
Τα παλαια να τα αφησει 
Και να δωσει χωρο στο καινουριο να ανθισει.


Σηκωθηκα και το εγραψα στις 3 τη νυχτα σε 2 λεπτα.Για να δειτε ποσο χαος ειναι το κεφαλι μ!

----------


## KaterinaP

> Γεια σας παιδια.Ειμαι 17 χρονων και εχω υπαρξει καλη μαθητρια.Τωρα τελευταια ειμαι υπετευαισθητη,δεν μπορω να συγκεντροθω ,ενω παραλληλα δριαβαζω πολλη ποιηση και ταυτοχρονα γραφω ποιηματα .Και του χρονου δινω πανελληνιες και εχω αγχωθει γιατι δεν εχω τη δυναμη να διαβασω κι οταν μπαινω σε προγραμμα παλι το καταστρεφω εξαιτιας των διαταραχων της διαθεσης μου.Ολοι λενε να προγραμματιστω αλλα για μενα αυτο ειναι θανατος.Τι να κανω?


Γεια σου Ιωάννα. Όταν λες διαταραχές διάθεσης το εννοείς; Έχεις κατάθλιψη ή δυσθυμία; Καταλαβαίνω το διάβασμα είναι δύσκολο και οι πανελλήνιες ακόμα πιο δύσκολες. Εκείνη τη χρονιά που έδινα ήμουν χάλια για πολλούς λόγους. Αλλά τα κατάφερα. Πάρτο σιγά σιγά. Τις πανελλήνιες τις έχουν παρουσιάσει σαν να είναι το δυσκολότερο και πιο σημαντικό πράγμα στη ζωή ενός 18χρονου. Δες το σαν μια απλή δοκιμασία που θα σου ανοίξει μια πόρτα. Αν δεν πετύχει υπάρχουν κι άλλες λύσεις. Αν δεν σου βγαίνει το πρόγραμμα μη βάζεις κάποιο. Άστο κι όπως σου βγει. Επίσης νομίζεις ότι έχεις διάσπαση προσοχής. Σαν παιδί είχες ΔΕΠ-Υ;

----------


## iwannaaa

Oχι η τουλαχιστον δεν το εξετασα ποτε

----------


## iwannaaa

Παντα ομως ειχα δυσκολια στη συγκεντρωση που τωρα εχει γινει πιο εντονη και ειμαι και αρκετα κυκλοθυμικη με τα πανω και τα κατω .Βεβαια και οι ποσοτητα διαβασματος ειναι πολυ μεγαλυτερη αλλα το προβλημα εντονοτερο.με κανει πολλες φορες να θελω να τα παρατησω.

----------


## KaterinaP

> Oχι η τουλαχιστον δεν το εξετασα ποτε


Αν όντως δεν είχες τότε δεν έχεις ούτε τώρα. Η Δεπ-υ εμφανίζεται πάντα στην παιδική ηλικία και όχι στην ενηλικίωση ή στην εφηβεία. Οπότε δε νομίζω να είναι διάσπαση προσοχής. Λογικά απο το άγχος είναι. Η έλλειψη συγκέντρωσης είναι σύνηθες φαινόμενο στους ανθρωπους με άγχος.

----------


## vasago

Ιωάννα μήπως το βάρος στους ώμους σου είναι τόσο μεγάλο που ο εγκέφαλος σου αρνείται να συγκεντρωθεί ; Για προσπάθησε να χαλαρώσεις και να το σκεφτείς λίγο πιο σφαιρικά . Το ξέρω ότι είναι κοινότυπο και πολύ κλισέ αυτό που θα σου πω αλλά δεν είναι το τέλος του κόσμου οι πανελλήνιες . Κάνε το διάβασμα σου όπως ξέρεις τόσα χρόνια χωρίς υπερβολές και μην αγχώνεσαι για τίποτα . Αν διώξεις λίγο το άγχος και τα ''πρέπει να πετύχω'' πιστεύω αυτόματα θα μπορέσεις να συγκεντρωθείς σε πολύ μεγαλύτερο βαθμό . Ελπίζω να μην έχεις και πίεση απο τους γονείς διότι εκεί τα πράγματα γίνονται πολύπλοκα .. Κουράγιο σε ένα χρόνο θα είσαι φοιτήτρια και ποιος σε πιάνει .

----------


## iwannaaa

Εγω παντως αγχωνομαι υπερβολικα και το λενε κι αλλοι.το ποιημα πως σου φανηκε ?

----------


## iwannaaa

Σας ευχαριστω ολους για το ενδιαφερον σας παντως

----------


## KaterinaP

> Εγω παντως αγχωνομαι υπερβολικα και το λενε κι αλλοι.το ποιημα πως σου φανηκε ?


Πολύ πρωτότυπο. Μπράβο που πέτυχες και ομοιοκαταληξία!

----------


## iwannaaa

Σε ευχαριστω!

----------


## Tania96

Καλησπέρα Ιωάννα. Αρχικά θέλω να σου πω πως μου άρεσε το ποίημα σου. Στην ηλικία σου για να ξεφύγει το μυαλό και να ξεχαστώ έγραφα και εγώ ποιήματα, τραγούδια με όχι τόσο μεγάλη επιτυχία όμως δεν με απασχολούσε γιατί ήθελα μόνο να χαλαρώσω, εσύ πάλι είσαι αρκετά καλή.
Εκτός από αυτό επειδή θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου στην ηλικία σου σε παρόμοια κατάσταση θα σου πω τα εξής.
Όταν λοιπόν και εγώ έδινα πανελλήνιες είχα αρκετό άγχος λόγω της πίεσης που υπήρχε απο καθηγητές του σχολείου, του φροντιστηρίου, τους γονείς μου που είχαν στηρίξει πολλά σε εμένα. Ήμουν άριστη μαθήτρια οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι το άγχος ήταν μεγαλύτερο καθώς θεωρούσα πως έπρεπε να αποδείξω την αξία μου σε όλους και ότι δεν βρισκόμουν τυχαία εκεί που ήμουν.
Ως χαρακτήρας τυπική και μαζεμένη, δεν είχα και πάρα πολλές φιλίες οπότε το κλίμα ήταν ιδιαίτερα ανταγωνιστικό από την άλλη πλευρά.
Ενώ είχα ξεκινήσει σωστά, έκανα την προετοιμασία από τα μέσα της Β Λυκείου, από ένα σημείο και μετά χάθηκα. Οι βαθμοί μου ήταν χαμηλοί και κατα συνέπεια και η ψυχολογία μου γιατί όπως και εσύ έτσι και εγώ διάβαζα πολύ και ήθελα να είχε αντίκρυσμα. 
Σιγά σιγά η ψυχολογία μου ήταν χάλια, είχα πολύ άγχος, δεν είχα τη διάθεση να κάνω τίποτα, ακόμα και τα βιβλία με είχαν κουράσει και όλα αυτά με έκαναν να θεωρήσω πως δεν άξιζα, πως ήμουν αποτυχημένη και προσπάθησα να θέσω σε προτεραιότητα τους άλλους. Ώσπου κάποια στιγμή έφθασα κυριολεκτικά στο πάτο μέσα φεβρουαρίου, έβλεπα ότι όλοι αδιαφορούσαν, δεν είχα κανενός την υποστήριξη παρά μόνο μου υπενθύμιζαν τις υποχρεώσεις μου στο σχολείο και το φροντιστήριο και πως να είμαι και να συμπεριφέρομαι καθώς λίγο πριν συνειδητοποιήσω πως είχα βρεθεί στο πάτο ήμουν αντιδραστική με όλους και όλα. 
Έτσι λοιπόν όταν κατάλαβα που είχα βρεθεί και έβλεπα τι συνέβαινε γύρω μου, άτομα που δεν είχαν στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις καυχιόντουσαν για τα μόρια που θα έβγαζαν( εν τέλει τα μόρια τους ήταν κάτω από 5.000 μόρια και δεν πέρασαν στο πανεπιστήμιο), γονείς να δείχνουν την αντιπάθεια τους, καθηγητές να προσπαθούν να φανούν με το δική μου προσπάθεια και όλα αυτά σε συνδυασμό με το δικό μου στόχο, τα όνειρά μου που τα είχα παραμελήσει για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Ήμουν σα ρομπότ πήγαινα στο σχολείο, επέστρεφα σπίτι, διάβαζα, φροντιστήριο και πάλι το ίδιο σε καθημερινή βάση χωρίς να έχω στο μυαλό μου το λόγο που τα έκανα όλα αυτά. 
Είχα ξεχάσει το σημαντικότερο από όλα τον λόγο, γιατί κατέβαλα όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια, τι ήθελα να πετύχω και την απάντηση την έδωσα εγώ η ίδια γιατί ήθελα να πραγματοποιήσω το όνειρο μου, να γίνω δικηγόρος, να βοηθήσω όσους έχουν ανάγκη. 
Από εκείνη την ημέρα όλα άλλαξαν, τίποτα δεν θύμιζε τις προηγούμενες γκρίζες και μελαγχολικές ημέρες, γιατί από εκείνη την ημέρα είχα ένα σκοπό- να πραγματοποιήσω το όνειρό μου.
Ύστερα από όλα όσα έγραψα για εμένα , που τα ανέφερα για να διδαχθείς ότι τίποτα δεν πρόκειται να σε εμποδίσει ούτε το άγχος, ούτε η κούραση να κάνεις πραγματικότητα τα όνειρα σου. Είναι λογικό και αναμενόμενο πως θα υπάρχει άγχος, φόβος, αγωνία είναι άλλωστε η πρώτη φορά που θα δώσεις Πανελλήνιες, όμως να ξέρεις και δεν στο λέω για να μην πανικοβάλλεσαι αλλά επειδή αυτή είναι η πραγματικότητα( όταν δώσεις θέλω να μου πεις εαν είχα δίκιο ή άδικο) ότι ειλικρινά δεν έχει καμία σχέση με όλο αυτό που παρουσιάζουν τα μμε, φροντιστήρια. Είναι μία απλή εξέταση όπως εξετάσεις στα αγγλικά; γερμανικά μόνο που εξετάζοβται την ίδια μέρα και άλλα εκατοντάδες χιλιάδες άτομα. Ένα τετράδιο με συγκεκριμένες σελίδες θα έχεις μπροστά σου, που ανάλογα με το διάβασμα σου θα έχεις και ένα αποτέλεσμα. Δεν θα πρέπει να το βλέπεις συναισθηματικά όσο ότι πρόκειται για μία εξέταση που οφείλεις να δώσεις τον καλύτερο σου εαυτό ολόκληρη τη χρονιά ώστε να πραγματοποιήσεις το όνειρο σου.
Τίποτα δεν είναι ακατόρθωτο, με προσπάθεια και επιμονή και υπομονή όλα επιτυγχάνονται.
Όταν θέλεις κάτι πολύ, θα βρεις τον τρόπο να τα καταφέρεις, όταν δεν θες θα βρεις μία δικαιολογία
Και να θυμάσαι δεν υπάρχουν όρια στη φαντασία, στα όνειρα. Εμείς θέτουμε τα όρια στον εαυτό μας. 
Και πίστεψε με ο χρόνος περνά και δεν υπάρχει χειρότερο συναίσθημα και σκέψη να μετανοιώνεις για κάτι που δεν έκανες. Προσπάθησε να βρείς εάν δεν έχεις βρει αυτό που θέλεις να κάνεις πραγματικά, αξιοποίησε κάθε ευκαιρία για να μάθεις, να ενημερωθείς, αξιοποίησε τον χρόνο σου είναι πολύτιμος και σημαντικός και όταν τα κάνεις όλα αυτλα και παραμείνεις αφοσιωμένη στο στόχο και τα όνειρα σου θα δεις πως τίποτα δεν είναι αδύνατον
Κλείνοντας θέλω να σου πω πως αυτή την χρονιά θα ακούσεις πολλά, εσύ δεν θα πρέπει να επηρεάζεσαι από κανέναν, ακολούθησε όλα τα βήματα που χρειάζονται για να πετύχεις το στόχο σου και τότε θα είσαι ικανοποιημένη και υπερήφανη για τον εαυτό σου.
Καλό Βράδυ και Καλή Επιτυχία!

----------


## αλεξανδρος_77

γενικα τιποτα δεν ειναι αδυνατο για αυτον που του πανε ολα κοντρα 

αφου *αν δε* συμβαινει αυτο θα αρχισει *να χανει* σε θεληση μεχρι που θα αποτυχει

----------


## savatage

Βρε Ιωαννα, τι ταλεντο εισαι εσυ???? Συνεχισε να γραφεις ποιηματα, εχεις φυσικο χαρισμα. Μα μεσα σε 2 λεπτα τετοιο αποτελεσμα?
Να σου πω, κατσε διαβασε οσο νομιζεις εσυ οτι χρειαζεται για να περασεις οπου θελεις, αλλα παντα θα υπαρχει χρονος και για τα χομπυ που σε εκφραζουν. Και αν θες τη γνωμη μου, μην το αφησεις, ο,τι και να σπουδασεις μπορεις να γινεις και στιχουργος. Μολις διαβασα το ποιημα σου το φανταστηκα μελοποιημενο, για ψαξτο!!!

----------


## iwannaaa

Εχω γραψει και πολλα αλλα!

----------


## iwannaaa

> Καλησπέρα Ιωάννα. Αρχικά θέλω να σου πω πως μου άρεσε το ποίημα σου. Στην ηλικία σου για να ξεφύγει το μυαλό και να ξεχαστώ έγραφα και εγώ ποιήματα, τραγούδια με όχι τόσο μεγάλη επιτυχία όμως δεν με απασχολούσε γιατί ήθελα μόνο να χαλαρώσω, εσύ πάλι είσαι αρκετά καλή.
> Εκτός από αυτό επειδή θυμάμαι τον εαυτό μου στην ηλικία σου σε παρόμοια κατάσταση θα σου πω τα εξής.
> Όταν λοιπόν και εγώ έδινα πανελλήνιες είχα αρκετό άγχος λόγω της πίεσης που υπήρχε απο καθηγητές του σχολείου, του φροντιστηρίου, τους γονείς μου που είχαν στηρίξει πολλά σε εμένα. Ήμουν άριστη μαθήτρια οπότε καταλαβαίνεις ότι το άγχος ήταν μεγαλύτερο καθώς θεωρούσα πως έπρεπε να αποδείξω την αξία μου σε όλους και ότι δεν βρισκόμουν τυχαία εκεί που ήμουν.
> Ως χαρακτήρας τυπική και μαζεμένη, δεν είχα και πάρα πολλές φιλίες οπότε το κλίμα ήταν ιδιαίτερα ανταγωνιστικό από την άλλη πλευρά.
> Ενώ είχα ξεκινήσει σωστά, έκανα την προετοιμασία από τα μέσα της Β Λυκείου, από ένα σημείο και μετά χάθηκα. Οι βαθμοί μου ήταν χαμηλοί και κατα συνέπεια και η ψυχολογία μου γιατί όπως και εσύ έτσι και εγώ διάβαζα πολύ και ήθελα να είχε αντίκρυσμα. 
> Σιγά σιγά η ψυχολογία μου ήταν χάλια, είχα πολύ άγχος, δεν είχα τη διάθεση να κάνω τίποτα, ακόμα και τα βιβλία με είχαν κουράσει και όλα αυτά με έκαναν να θεωρήσω πως δεν άξιζα, πως ήμουν αποτυχημένη και προσπάθησα να θέσω σε προτεραιότητα τους άλλους. Ώσπου κάποια στιγμή έφθασα κυριολεκτικά στο πάτο μέσα φεβρουαρίου, έβλεπα ότι όλοι αδιαφορούσαν, δεν είχα κανενός την υποστήριξη παρά μόνο μου υπενθύμιζαν τις υποχρεώσεις μου στο σχολείο και το φροντιστήριο και πως να είμαι και να συμπεριφέρομαι καθώς λίγο πριν συνειδητοποιήσω πως είχα βρεθεί στο πάτο ήμουν αντιδραστική με όλους και όλα. 
> Έτσι λοιπόν όταν κατάλαβα που είχα βρεθεί και έβλεπα τι συνέβαινε γύρω μου, άτομα που δεν είχαν στοιχειώδεις γνώσεις καυχιόντουσαν για τα μόρια που θα έβγαζαν( εν τέλει τα μόρια τους ήταν κάτω από 5.000 μόρια και δεν πέρασαν στο πανεπιστήμιο), γονείς να δείχνουν την αντιπάθεια τους, καθηγητές να προσπαθούν να φανούν με το δική μου προσπάθεια και όλα αυτά σε συνδυασμό με το δικό μου στόχο, τα όνειρά μου που τα είχα παραμελήσει για μεγάλο χρονικό διάστημα. Ήμουν σα ρομπότ πήγαινα στο σχολείο, επέστρεφα σπίτι, διάβαζα, φροντιστήριο και πάλι το ίδιο σε καθημερινή βάση χωρίς να έχω στο μυαλό μου το λόγο που τα έκανα όλα αυτά. 
> Είχα ξεχάσει το σημαντικότερο από όλα τον λόγο, γιατί κατέβαλα όλη αυτή την προσπάθεια, τι ήθελα να πετύχω και την απάντηση την έδωσα εγώ η ίδια γιατί ήθελα να πραγματοποιήσω το όνειρο μου, να γίνω δικηγόρος, να βοηθήσω όσους έχουν ανάγκη. 
> Από εκείνη την ημέρα όλα άλλαξαν, τίποτα δεν θύμιζε τις προηγούμενες γκρίζες και μελαγχολικές ημέρες, γιατί από εκείνη την ημέρα είχα ένα σκοπό- να πραγματοποιήσω το όνειρό μου.
> ...


Σε ευχαριστω πολυ , οι συμβουλες αυτες βοηθανε πολυ.Απλα ειμαι λιγο πιο αργη στο διαβασμα απο τους αλλους γτ αυτα που μαθαινω θελω να τα ξερω καλα(ειμαι και λιγο τελειομανης).Ετσι σκεφτομαι ισως να δωσω χρονο στον εαυτο μ γιατι το χρειαζεται και να δωσω του χρονου αν δε βγει φετος. Απλα εχω να αντιμετωπισω κι εγω τα λογια των αλλων γιατι ειμαι κι εγω πολυ καλη μαθητρια και θα νοιωθω μην απογοητευσω γονεις, καθηγητες κτλ που με προσεχουν αλλα και με πιεζουν.
Εσυ τι πιστευεις? Τελικα εσυ τα καταφερες να περασεις εκει που ηθελες?

----------


## iwannaaa

> γενικα τιποτα δεν ειναι αδυνατο για αυτον που του πανε ολα κοντρα 
> 
> αφου *αν δε* συμβαινει αυτο θα αρχισει *να χανει* σε θεληση μεχρι που θα αποτυχει


Ενδιαφερον και φιλοσοφημενη η αποψη σου.εχει πολλες δοσεις αληθειας αλλα και η εξοντωση ειναι εξοντωση

----------


## Tania96

> Σε ευχαριστω πολυ , οι συμβουλες αυτες βοηθανε πολυ.Απλα ειμαι λιγο πιο αργη στο διαβασμα απο τους αλλους γτ αυτα που μαθαινω θελω να τα ξερω καλα(ειμαι και λιγο τελειομανης).Ετσι σκεφτομαι ισως να δωσω χρονο στον εαυτο μ γιατι το χρειαζεται και να δωσω του χρονου αν δε βγει φετος. Απλα εχω να αντιμετωπισω κι εγω τα λογια των αλλων γιατι ειμαι κι εγω πολυ καλη μαθητρια και θα νοιωθω μην απογοητευσω γονεις, καθηγητες κτλ που με προσεχουν αλλα και με πιεζουν.
> Εσυ τι πιστευεις? Τελικα εσυ τα καταφερες να περασεις εκει που ηθελες?


Εγώ πιστεύω πως θα πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις, να αναμετρηθείς με τις δυνάμεις σου, να ξεπεράσεις τους φόβους και τις ανησυχίες σου μόνο έτσι θα ωριμάσεις και θα καταλάβεις 
ποια είσαι πραγματικά, τι θέλεις και τι όχι.
Άλλωστε σου μιλάω εγώ που είμαι τελειομανής και έδωσα τη 1η φορά και πέρασα στη σχολή που ήθελα. Δεν διέφερα σε τίποτα από εσένα, μάλιστα μου θυμίζεις πολύ τον εαυτό μου εκείνα τα χρόνια. Σε όλους τους μαθητές ο ίδιος χρόνος δίνεται, όλοι απο το μηδέν ξεκινούν. Κανείς δεν υπογράφει συμβόλαιο για τα μόρια που θα βγάλει. Άλλωστε εάν δεν προσπαθήσεις, ποτέ δεν θα μάθεις. Μπορεί να κουράζεσαι, να μην αντέχεις άλλο, ξεκουράσου τότε γι αυτό είναι το καλοκαίρι. Κάθισε και σκέψου δεν υστερεθς σε κάτι από τα υπόλοιπα παιδιά.
Δεν επιμένω όμως γιατί δεν μπορώ να γνωρίζω τι προετοιμασία έχεις κάνει, σε ποια κατευθυνση είσαι και τι στόχο έχεις

----------


## iwannaaa

Θεωρητικη ειμαι με κλιση προς ψυχολογια και παιδαγωγικα.εσυ σε ποια σχολη?

----------


## savatage

> Εχω γραψει και πολλα αλλα!


Μαζευε τα ολα σε ενα τετραδιο και θα ερθει καποτε το σωστο timing να τα αξιοποιησεις! Μην τα δημοσιευεις ως τοτε.
I believe in you!

----------


## iwannaaa

Σε ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------


## dimoskon

Βρες ένα καταρτισμένο παιδοψυχολόγο και ζήτησέ του να συμβάλλει θεραπευτικά στη διαχείριση των συναισθημάτων.

----------

